# spanish fleet has arrived



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

i was at the pensacola beach pier today and they were slaying spanish. got ten, nine were average but one was a beast.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Cant wait til the little cigs and speedos show up, throw them on a small treble and watch the spanish go nuts!


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice catch! Were you just throwing gotchas?


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks it was a blast, yeh just gotchas


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Almost went to the pier today but opted for Langdon. Didn't get the number of fish you got but my wife and I had a blast. 27" red 18 " sheepshead and a 2 foot shark.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

thats what counts. my wife always fishes with me and she loves it. its great having a wife that likes to fish as much as you do. i know guys who have wifes that complain about them fishing and mine just asks when we are going again.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Trill said:


> thats what counts. my wife always fishes with me and she loves it. its great having a wife that likes to fish as much as you do. i know guys who have wifes that complain about them fishing and mine just asks when we are going again.


You got a good wife thats for sure!


----------



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

*Pier*

Is there a boat ramp near there? I am "sick" today to go after some of those spanish!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

afcopper15 said:


> Is there a boat ramp near there? I am "sick" today to go after some of those spanish!


You will have to go through Pensacola Pass to get on the beach in the area of the pier. But don't get too close!!


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

afcopper15 said:


> Is there a boat ramp near there? I am "sick" today to go after some of those spanish!


Navy point is probably the best and closest place to launch from to get to Pensacola pier, if you live in Pensacola.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Gulf Shores pier was dead last Saturday so hopefully they're coming if not already.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice catch on the Spanish!


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

thx gotcha, xpac i saw on northwest pier fishings site they are catching them in gulf shores now


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Another good day for spanish at Pensacola pier today. Monday they pretty much stopped a little before sunset, but Tuesday they bit till nearly dark, when I could not see well enough to fish. A lot caught on gotcha's. I was using clark spoons, and a kid was tearing them up with a casting jig.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

I was at Langdon today 4/2. The spanish were EVERYWHERE in the blue water. I didn't bring the right tackle due to fishing for bulls, and Pompano. Cut a lot of mono leaders on them. Kayak'd out and caught 2 on gotcha and gold spinner.


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

thats good to hear. i really wanted to go back today but it didnt happen. it sounds like it was great fishing at the pier today with all the spanish and cobias. ill get them next week


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the report & pics.
Kings should be along soon too??????
catch 'em up.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Trill said:


> thats what counts. my wife always fishes with me and she loves it. its great having a wife that likes to fish as much as you do. i know guys who have wifes that complain about them fishing and mine just asks when we are going again.


X2 
Mine is the same. Boat loaded when I get home. 
Those Beautiful eyes looking at me saying LETS GO
What an incredible blessing that is!
The down side. Most times she catches way more then I do. 
The up side , Then she says, don't worry I'll clean um:thumbup:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

wonder how this weather will affect them. hopefully the water doesnt get too dirty. planning on trying Friday though the weekend at GSP.


----------

